# miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?



## wickedways (12. Juni 2009)

hallo,

hab heute meinen miniteich bepflanzt. im hinterkopf hab ich die eine oder andere aussage von stark wuchernden wasser-gewaechsen... und frag mich nun, ob ich  zuviel gepflanzt habe 

im notfall koennte ich ja so manche pflanze in den 90l moertelkuebel migirieren, der derzeit fuer __ rohrkolben und __ zwergseerose angedacht ist.
a propos zwergseerose: in den shop.seiten ist selbst bei den zwergsorten eine flaeche von 0,5 (eher 0,8 ) bis 1m² angegeben und so ein moerteltrog hat ja nur ~0,35m² - wuerde das klappen? 
(hab ja auch schon bei anderen miniteichen in moerteltrogen welche wachsen und bluehen sehen... aber bin halt skeptisch  )

am rande: so gut es ging habe ich die erde der pflanzen abgewaschen und als substrat spielsand vermischt mit streu-split verwendet. was das angeht, wuerde ich von spielsand ABRATEN, da der sehr viele feine koerner hat. fugensand aus dem baumarkt 0-1mm den ich nachher kaufte war deutlich besser. viel weniger truebe-entwicklung durch feine koerner.
fuer hinweise zu den ? waere ich auch dankbar 

mfg,
ww


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*

Servus Landsmann (Hier könnte dein Vorname stehen)

Herzlich Willkommen

Wegen der Zwerg-Seerosen brauchst dir keinen Kopf machen 

Und man kann keinen Teich überpflanzen ... manches gedeiht besser und manches schlechter und zieht sich zurück.

Hierhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17695 kannst dir ja mal meinen Miniteich anschauen.


----------



## wickedways (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*

danke fuer deine antwort (nach lilienfeld?), sagt (hier koennte mein vorname stehen, waere ich nicht die spur paranoid  oder an meiner privatsphaere interessiert  ) 

gut. ich mag ja eigentlich alles wuchern sehen.. aber mal schaun, was sich durchsetzt 

werd ich also mal die __ zwergseerose ordern. gibts von deinem miniteich auch aktuellere bilder? ich hab die anschaffung der streugutbox ja mitverfolgt  aber der thread endete ja vor fast einem jahr. gut: die rose sah ich bluehen 

hoffe noch auf ein paar tips und werde mal ein paar "wucher.bilder" reinstellen 

mfg
ww


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*

Servus

Gibt leider keine aktuellen Bilder.

Sieht nicht gut aus im Moment, da alle Pflanzen im Testteich.

Der Mini ist leer bis auf eine Pflanze 

Ps.: zum Vornamen, wollte dich nicht nötigen .... ist halt ein bisserl persönlicher 

Schöne Grüsse vom Schneeberg (Grünbach) nach Lilienfeld


----------



## wickedways (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*

ich hab mich nicht genoetigt gefuehlt... danke das ich doch ohne vornamen bleiben darf und nett empfangen werde  (in anderen foren wird das viel uebler gehandhabt)

ich komme auch nicht aus lf sondern aus wz. aber ich dachte du kommst von dort.

aber die in den testteich  versetzten pflanzen wuerde ich nicht mit einem  sondern eher mit einem  oder  kommentieren  der mini wird sicher von ablegern aus dem erfolgreich zugewuchterterm test-teich versorgt werden koennen 

so long


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*



wickedways schrieb:


> wuerde ich von spielsand ABRATEN, da der sehr viele feine koerner hat. fugensand aus dem baumarkt 0-1mm den ich nachher kaufte war deutlich besser. viel weniger truebe-entwicklung durch feine koerner.



Hallo und Willkommen,

Spielsand empfehlen wir, weil er sich seit Jahren bewährt hat. Sankörner neigen meines Wissens selten zum Schwimmen, es handelt sich hierbei um andere Bestandteile wie z.B. Lehmpartikelchen. Und genau die haben wir für unsere Pflanzen gerne als Substratbestandteil. Die Trübung des Wassers legt sich i.d.R. innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen.

Seerosen in Mörtelkübeln sind kein Problem, solange man sich auf die kleinen Sorten beschränkt mit kleineren Blättern beschränkt.


----------



## wickedways (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*

ja...

koerner sind definitions-sache  im technischen bereich sind alle sandkoerner egal wie fein koerner. und diese sehr feinen teilchen machen das wasser trueb, das sich das legt und keine schwimmteilchen sind, weiss ich, allerdings habe ich mit dem spielsand nach dem setzen der teilchen eben einen schlick am grund und ich wuerde gern die groesseren koerner sehen. und bei dem feuergetrockneten fugensand, der zwar auch mit 0-1mm korngroesse definiert ist, bleiben sichtbare koerner, kein schlick durch die feinteilchen. SO meinte ich das 

mfg
ww


----------



## Dilmun (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: miniteich - im eifer ueber-bepflanzt?*

Hallo, WW ( Landsmann)!

Ich habe auch einige Mini's gleich am Anfang mit vielen Pflanzen bestückt. 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es im Laufe des Sommer zuviel wird. Aber außer den Wasserhyazinthen - die wuchern wirklich - wird's nicht so schlimm werden.  Aber auch diese Sache wird sich im Herbst von selbst erledigen. 

Ich hab in einem Buch gelesen, dass man Zwergseerosen ( also die Kleinsten)
bereits in 10 cm tiefem Wasser setzen kann. Bei mir sind es zwar 20 cm und sie wachen gut. Im Winter werde ich sie allerdings frostfrei überwintern.


----------

